# [EVDL] Stealing an EV?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Seems to me there's a hundred ways to discretely interrupt the system.
One thing that comes to mind is to force a charge-door-open condition to
prevent the controller from working (for EVs designed that way, of
course).

Since the vehicles are very likely to be unique designs, the thief would
likely need to be an EV'er himself, and aren't we all morally pricipled
people in the first place?

And then there's the rule that if they want it bad enough, they will get
it, like with a trailer. Locks are for honest people.

Best Regards,

- Gene


Hi there,

When we got close to having our EV delivered my wife and I were
wondering
about it being stolen. We are intending to advertise the fact that it's
electric so more people will be encouraged to do conversions (or have
them
done like we did). Anyway we also realized that having signs on the car
can
be an invitation to thieves. But I realized the other day that the
classic
"hot wiring" in an ICE probably wouldn't work and even if it did the
thief
wouldn't hear the classic "vroom vroom" as it started. Just in case I
was
thinking it might be a good idea of pull my main breaker (i.e.,
emergency
shutoff) each time I park it. Any thoughts on how useful that would be?
Or
would I be wasting my time? Also does anyone know of EVs that have been
stolen? Just curious.

Peter Flipsen Jr
Pocatello, ID
http://www.evalbum.com/1974
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It would be pretty easy to hotwire most EVs by just shorting the start
and/or run positions on the key switch. The main thing stopping a
thief is unfamiliarity, but it might not be very different from
hotwiring an older car.

I haven't heard of any EVs that have been stolen, though.

For homebrew conversions, some additional 'gotcha' that's unique to
your EV (like your breaker idea) could be useful.

-Morgan LaMoore



> SLPinfo.org <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi there,
> >
> > When we got close to having our EV delivered my wife and I were wondering
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I wish that were the case but sadly no.

Pete : (




> Gene Stopp wrote:
> 
> > and aren't we all morally pricipled
> > people in the first place?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah forgot my smiley on that one...

- Gene


I wish that were the case but sadly no.

Pete : (




> Gene Stopp wrote:
> 
> > and aren't we all morally pricipled
> > people in the first place?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Morgan LaMoore <[email protected]> wrote:
> > It would be pretty easy to hotwire most EVs by just shorting the start
> > and/or run positions on the key switch. The main thing stopping a
> > thief is unfamiliarity, but it might not be very different from
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John Wayland had an EV stolen. The story is probably in the archives.

My police officer brother said a steering wheel club is the best thing, as it is a visual deterrent. Anything else (including an alarm) doesn't do its thing until after the window is broken, or the ignition switch ruined.

I always thought it would be funny to play an MP3 recording of a motor turning over but failing to start whenever the "starter" was engaged. The thief would try and try to "start" the car without success. Another fun thing would be a hidden resistor you could switch in that limited the pot, or the valet mode in a zilla, that would limit the car to a walking pace.




________________________________
From: SLPinfo.org <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, January 28, 2009 5:32:41 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Stealing an EV?

Hi there,

When we got close to having our EV delivered my wife and I were wondering
about it being stolen. We are intending to advertise the fact that it's
electric so more people will be encouraged to do conversions (or have them
done like we did). Anyway we also realized that having signs on the car can
be an invitation to thieves. But I realized the other day that the classic
"hot wiring" in an ICE probably wouldn't work and even if it did the thief
wouldn't hear the classic "vroom vroom" as it started. Just in case I was
thinking it might be a good idea of pull my main breaker (i.e., emergency
shutoff) each time I park it. Any thoughts on how useful that would be? Or
would I be wasting my time? Also does anyone know of EVs that have been
stolen? Just curious.

Peter Flipsen Jr
Pocatello, ID
http://www.evalbum.com/1974
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> SLPinfo.org wrote:
> > Hi there,
> >
> > When we got close to having our EV delivered my wife and I were wondering
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well The zilla wont start unless the throttle is at zero and you have to 
hold it for a bit before the main contactor kicks in.
Add to that that on my car the ignition switch is thru the clutch switch 
and I have to tell everyone how to start it.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In my neck of the woods I would worry about vandalism more when gas gets 
to $5/gal.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ours was stolen while being trailered home to Washington from Las Vegas in
2004. The thieves ditched the whole set-up, after realizing that there was
little that they were familiar with (even in western CA.). It could have
been the quick work of Roderick getting the word out over the local news
combined with the unusual power system for the car and motorcycle in tow
(The trailer was heavily decaled with electric racing advertising and
sponsor info). They did get most of the electronics inside the truck, but
missed all the tools and race gear in the trailer (which they did cut open).

I am sure that as our EV community grows, the moral ground will deterioate
somewhat, giving us more reasons to protect our beloved toys. -Tom True



> SLPinfo.org <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi there,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Please do not let thieves steal your pride. have "Nice MAGNETIC" signs made 
up and when you feel it is an unsafe location put the signs inside out of 
sight It is like "Camoflage." Also get a "CLUB" for the steering wheel, they 
work, even in Miami ! And as much as I hate it close all the windows all the 
way and LOCK your doors too. And do carry Comprehensive insurance coverage 
(Fire, Theft, Vandalism, and broken windows.)


In a message dated 1/28/2009 7:41:56 P.M. Eastern Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes:

Hi there,

When we got close to having our EV delivered my wife and I were wondering
about it being stolen. We are intending to advertise the fact that it's
electric so more people will be encouraged to do conversions (or have them
done like we did). Anyway we also realized that having signs on the car can
be an invitation to thieves. But I realized the other day that the classic
"hot wiring" in an ICE probably wouldn't work and even if it did the thief
wouldn't hear the classic "vroom vroom" as it started. Just in case I was
thinking it might be a good idea of pull my main breaker (i.e., emergency
shutoff) each time I park it. Any thoughts on how useful that would be? Or
would I be wasting my time? Also does anyone know of EVs that have been
stolen? Just curious.

Peter Flipsen Jr
Pocatello, ID
http://www.evalbum.com/1974
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



**************A Good Credit Score is 700 or Above. See yours in just 2 easy 
steps! 
(http://pr.atwola.com/promoclk/100000075x1215855013x1201028747/aol?redir=http://www.freecreditreport.com/pm/default.aspx?sc=668072%26hmpgID=62%26bcd=De
cemailfooterNO62)
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In this area they steal tires and wheels, and batteries (Lead golf car bats. 
sell for $10 to $30 used at the flea markets. A Hot Stamp or "Branding 
Iron" might be a way to recover if you are ripped off !


In a message dated 1/28/2009 7:55:09 P.M. Eastern Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes:

It would be pretty easy to hotwire most EVs by just shorting the start
and/or run positions on the key switch. The main thing stopping a
thief is unfamiliarity, but it might not be very different from
hotwiring an older car.

I haven't heard of any EVs that have been stolen, though.

For homebrew conversions, some additional 'gotcha' that's unique to
your EV (like your breaker idea) could be useful.

-Morgan LaMoore



> SLPinfo.org <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi there,
> >
> > When we got close to having our EV delivered my wife and I were wondering
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "SLPinfo.org" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, January 28, 2009 4:32 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Stealing an EV?


> I was
> thinking it might be a good idea of pull my main breaker (i.e., emergency
> shutoff) each time I park it. Any thoughts on how useful that would be? 
> Or
> would I be wasting my time? Also does anyone know of EVs that have been
> stolen? Just curious.

First and foremost, if someone really wants your car, they will get it, the 
best example I can think of is in late 2004 the _armored_ Mercedes belonging 
to the CEO of DaimlerChrysler was stolen. The best you can do is make your 
car unattractive to the casual thieves.

The club does help with making you unattractive, as does an alarm, and an 
ugly paintjob, and of course anything that screams "I'm different" like the 
suggested stickers, the bigger the better. You could also move to a 
race-type steering wheel, one that is removable. My favorite though is 
changing the color, if you paint it with say Alsa's KillerChrome the car 
will attract too much attention, a thief does not want to be seen in 
http://www.alsacorp.com/products/mirrachrome/showcase/chromecar3_L.jpg .

Anything that makes you more likely to get on a first name with the police 
will stop most thieves, of course the downside is that you will become very 
familiar with your local officers.
Joe 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I know I am headed for a rude wake-up soon. When people start stealing 
EV's and start writing viruses for linux. but for now, I like my 
"Different Path"

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good points all. Yes I do recognize that if they want it bad enough they
will take it, but I just wanted to discourage the less than persistent
thief.

The signs that we'll eventually have will be from the company that did the
conversion and they will be magnetic (i.e., removable). Good idea about
taking them off in questionable neighborhoods!

I really don't want to add anything to the car (I didn't do the conversion
and may not be up to the task anyway). But I was wondering about using the
existing systems.

Adding a "club" is a good idea.

And finally, yes, who really wants a 1991 Plymouth Colt anyway!!!

As always, good feedback!


- Peter
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One time I have my EV park at nite in another area of town and many 
vehicles were broken into that was park in front and behind by EV and they 
did not touch my EV. How do you think that happen?

It may be that the EV is only one of a kind and everybody knows it 
displaying it at car shows which shows DANGER HIGH VOLTAGE labels on some of 
the enclosures and covers.

It may be that when I park it outside for a extended period of time, I put 
it on full alert, which I do not do very often, because when I do, I have to 
bring out the pre-drive check list to get it started.

I built in a cipher system which is a matrix pattern of 10 coded alarm 
switches and 42 switches that are on the console. There is also 8 switches 
on the dash. These switches must be switch on in a correct order in with 20 
seconds or it will alert me and every body else by turning on a siren, 
bells, electronic pulsating sounds and flashing lights and remote signals.

A simple way to do the ignition cut off system which I did at first was 
having a main 12 volt cut off switch under a lock down hood. From that 
master cutoff switch I ran it to four other switches that are among other 
switches, then finally going to the ignition switch.

This cutoff switches are located in the positions where I can do a emergency 
shut down.

Try to figure this out. if I move my floor mat ahead about 4 inches, I 
cannot start this EV. I had to have my EV tow home before I figure out that 
one. This could happen to your EV.

In my EV, the ignition in the steering column is mechanical, not electrical. 
The electrical multi-pole switch is on the consol which I rework by 
separating the ignition on to the start on position with a selector switch, 
that either's connects it the normal configuration or disrupted this 
configuration.

Now in with 20 seconds, you could pop the hood and cut the 12 volt source. 
My battery has four post on it using 8 wires on it. Also there is 16 wires 
coming off four DC-DC converters going to other locations.

Now which wire do I cut first, is it the blue one, or the white one 
or.........

Roland


> On Wed, Jan 28, 2009 at 6:32 PM, SLPinfo.org <[email protected]> 


> > wrote:
> > > Hi there,
> > >
> > > When we got close to having our EV delivered my wife and I were
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually, around here, there was an EV in a lot with a bunch of gas
cars, and some nefarious people were siphoning gas out of the cars.
They smashed the receptacle cover and put gum in the plug as revenge for
not being able to steal the gas...

If the ignition switch is Pack-Voltage switched, it might be an
interesting deterrent...
My biggest worry is that someone will bypass the safeties and get hurt
and try to sue me for the damages.

-Thor

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of SLPinfo.org
Sent: Wednesday, January 28, 2009 7:33 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Stealing an EV?

Hi there,

When we got close to having our EV delivered my wife and I were
wondering
about it being stolen. We are intending to advertise the fact that it's
electric so more people will be encouraged to do conversions (or have
them
done like we did). Anyway we also realized that having signs on the car
can
be an invitation to thieves. But I realized the other day that the
classic
"hot wiring" in an ICE probably wouldn't work and even if it did the
thief
wouldn't hear the classic "vroom vroom" as it started. Just in case I
was
thinking it might be a good idea of pull my main breaker (i.e.,
emergency
shutoff) each time I park it. Any thoughts on how useful that would be?
Or
would I be wasting my time? Also does anyone know of EVs that have been
stolen? Just curious.

Peter Flipsen Jr
Pocatello, ID
http://www.evalbum.com/1974
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I recall reading about an Escort EV that was stolen several years back, 
I think in Arizona. Someone burglarized the house, loaded the items in 
the EV and drove off, with the wall charger still plunged in. The 
charger was ripped off the wall and the EV was found
later, about ten miles away with dead batteries.
Bill


> David Dymaxion wrote:
> > John Wayland had an EV stolen. The story is probably in the archives.
> >
> > My police officer brother said a steering wheel club is the best thing, as it is a visual deterrent. Anything else (including an alarm) doesn't do its thing until after the window is broken, or the ignition switch ruined.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> SLPinfo.org wrote:
> > Hi there,
> >
> > When we got close to having our EV delivered my wife and I were wondering
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think, in general, thief's don't use keys... I'm just sayin' 





> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > I've heard of people wiring the "start" contact of the ignition switch
> > to the horn or an alarm or cut-off device. Since you don't have to start
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Fri, Jan 30, 2009 at 12:11 PM, mark at evie-systems <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I think, in general, thief's don't use keys... I'm just sayin'
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I hope no thieves are reading this post, so here goes. Now that the 
car's electric, there's no need for the slider that moves the old 
heating core up and down to control the ratio of heated/cold air that 
comes into the car. My next planned modification to the car is to 
remove that slider's cable from the pivot that controls the heating 
core, and instead attach it to a spring-loaded switch. The contactor's 
12-V wiring will run through this switch so that if the heating slider 
isn't in the right position, the switch will be open and the contactor 
won't get any voltage, so the car won't start. Hopefully, the thief 
will give up after a few tries and move onto stealing someone else's car.

Bill Dennis

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmm.... thieves stealing EVs. Maybe I should take the keys out of my 
truck when I park it in the driveway. I remember growing up there was 
never a question as to where the keys to my father's car were. They 
were either in the ignition, or in the key hole on the hatchback. We 
never worried about thieves. Even left the front door to our house 
unlocked 24/7. I guess I was lucky to grow up where I did.




> Bill Dennis wrote:
> 
> > I hope no thieves are reading this post, so here goes. Now that the
> > car's electric, there's no need for the slider that moves the old
> ...


----------

